# Looking in Oliva-Gandia Area



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

Hi Guys

In the early stages of planning our move to Spain and was looking for an insight into the Oliva-Gandia area. It looks like a central place to visit Valenca, Alicante and Benidorm.

I was looking for an overall view of the place the make-up of people , infrastructure re roads and public transport. How are the people is it very touristy has it retained its Spanish identity or been expated to death (no offence intended so don't all scream at me  i know i am looking at being an expat.

I have been reading and reading the posts and i find some really amusing and informative. These forums run by expats really help people and the moderators should be applauded for all their work. 

So a thank you from me 

Dale


----------



## sat

It is mainly Spanish, not too touristy, but you do get pockets of "expats" around.
Obviously, in the summer, the beach areas get very busy, mainly with Spanish.
I would say that the expat community is not as dense as say Denia or Calpe.
Infrastructure: like most of Spain, some roads are great, some are just dirt tracks!
Public transport. no traoins in Oliva, have to go to Gandia for the train station. Busses are OK, heck you can even get the Bus from Oliva to Madrid!
Valencia and Benidorn are less than an hours drive away, alicante a few minutes more. It is very central, especially for my line of work Gandia is ideally centred.
Re if by "keeps it Spanish identity" you mean red tape, paperwork, fireworks at 5am in the morning, waking up to find your local shops are shut as there is ANOTHER local fiesta...then yes!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

Cheers Sat
Do I take it you know this because you travel there or live in the area?
Is Gandia and Oliva considered as towns? 
What are the chances of buying villas near the coast (not a millionaire by the way ) as most places are predominately apartments and villas are miles inland. 
Anybody got an idea on the property market in this area ?

Dale


----------



## Stravinsky

thorrrr said:


> Cheers Sat
> Do I take it you know this because you travel there or live in the area?
> Is Gandia and Oliva considered as towns?
> What are the chances of buying villas near the coast (not a millionaire by the way ) as most places are predominately apartments and villas are miles inland.
> Anybody got an idea on the property market in this area ?
> 
> Dale


Sat is nearby ..... I am near Oliva and Gandia, in fact can see botbh of them from my balcony.

We are 5 or 6 kms in on a mountainside. There are villas for sale around here, it's not difficult to find them.

Gandia is a large town for sure, and quite Spanish. It is split in two. Gandia town and also the playa area. Blue flag beaches. 

Oliva is smaller although split in three .... The beach area, the new town, and the old white town with narrow streets. It is historically an agricultural town and there is a very good market there for fruit and veg every week. Although there are apparently quite a few expats scattered around Oliva, it never seems that way to me, apart from in the summer months of July and August.

www.tourist-oliva.com
Visit Gandia at the Valencian coast in Spain

Travel North at the moment you need to get a train from Gandia. To Valencia its 50 minutes and about €6.50 return.

Travel South, nearest train is from Denia and that will take you down to Benidorm and beyond.

There is supposed to be a link being built between Gandia and Denia for the train.

As far as property prices are concerned, it depends on how desperate people are. I know of a three bedroomed two story detached villa with a pool and views that went recently for just under €180k including car and a lot of the furniture. Down in the valley I know of apartments that were advertised for €75k some time ago


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

How do you PM to member's on here i cannot find it in my permissions?


----------



## djfwells

I live about 25km south of Oliva, and inland a bit. Still worth traveling to the beaches up there. The property prices are generally cheaper once you get past els Poblets and el Vergel.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

I want to be near the railway connections so that seems a long way out, but will explore when i come over. Cheers for the heads up on the area.


----------



## sat

thorrrr said:


> Cheers Sat
> Do I take it you know this because you travel there or live in the area?
> Is Gandia and Oliva considered as towns?
> What are the chances of buying villas near the coast (not a millionaire by the way ) as most places are predominately apartments and villas are miles inland.
> Anybody got an idea on the property market in this area ?


I travel a wide area - Valencia, Lliria, Ontinyent, Alcoy, Calpe. and most of the towns and villages around that area. Like I said there are "pockets" of expats all over the place, but the north is not as touristy as areas like Calpe, Benidorm, Moriara, Javea. Dont get me wrong, they are nice places to visit, but i think thay are too expatty and not really Spanishy like the northern or inland towns.

Lots of property is up for sale, not many being bought, so atsaid a bargain can be picked up.


----------



## xabiaxica

thorrrr said:


> How do you PM to member's on here i cannot find it in my permissions?


you need to be an active member - join in on a few more threads


----------



## djfwells

Well I've lived in this area for 7 years, and let's just say that this stretch of the coast isn't exactly known for it's impressive rail network.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

I thought you could get to Valencia Madrid from Gandia ?


----------



## VFR

Have you considered Xativa ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

playamonte said:


> Have you considered Xativa ?


Not very costal is it ? Why do you mention this town ?


----------



## sat

thorrrr said:


> I thought you could get to Valencia Madrid from Gandia ?


YOu can go Gandia Valencia Madrid...and soon on High Speed train!!
Dont know if it will be high speed between Gandia to Valencia...the current trains takes over an hour and stops at about a dozen towns on the way...but 70kms for like 5 euros aint bad!


----------

